# tree ID?



## baybee (Jan 10, 2016)

Maybe this photo will help:


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorbus alnifolia (Korean mountainash) (Aria alnifolia)


----------



## baybee (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestion, dynemd! Yes, looks like it is mountain ash. I think the tree I saw, because of more lobate leaves, was closer to Sorbus torminalis - (L.)Crantz, also known as Wild Service Tree, Checkertree.


----------

